# 2 questions



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have just started my first FOWLR tank. It is a 29gal with 20lbs of liverock, live aragonite sand and two ocellaris clowns. the tank and rock has been set up for three weeks and cycled well, I just added the fish three days ago. They are eating and seem to be doing well

here are my questions:

1) My father-in-law gave me a bag of instant ocean salt that he had fifteen years ago. It is in the original bag, and has been wrapped in two walmart bags and kept in a closet all this time. Is this salt still ok to use?

2) I want to add other fish over time, I plan on adding a cleaning crew and a couple gobies. my LPS owner has said that I should wait a year before adding gobies. This seems extreme to me. How long do I need to wait?


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

1. Not sure??

2. A year does seem a bit extreme to me, but your tank needs to mature some before adding a goby. Some of them eat algae and some are sand sifters. What type were you thinking? BTW you really should already have some clean up crew. Are the clowns the only thing in there?


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

yes the clowns are the only inhabitants at this time. I am waiting until the tank is more mature to add the cleaners as the tank is bare of algea and detritus at this time.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

If you are feeding your clowns (I hope you are LOL!) then you have detritus. Their poo and uneaten food can easily foul the tank water in a smaller tank like yours, and a CUC would take care of that. I know some people don't like them but I like hermit crabs for detritus.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Good question about the salt. Never had that one posed before, don't know how to answer that either. 
Add your CUC, they will actually get on top of the stuff you can't see as of yet.
Add your Gobies. They are sand dwellers, they will eat Mysis Shrimp and such, and even get floating food.
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha I was thinking about Blennies when I said algae. I need more sleep lol. 
Yeah if you have clowns in there it should be good for Gobies.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

trukgirl said:


> Haha I was thinking about Blennies when I said algae. I need more sleep lol.
> Yeah if you have clowns in there it should be good for Gobies.


 :BIGwinky:


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

well i tested the water tonight and the ammonia, nitrites and nitrates all showed zeros. I did notice some brown algea growth on the live rock, as well as one small strand of a green algea. this is the first visible signs I have seen of them.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

futbalstud42 said:


> I have just started my first FOWLR tank. It is a 29gal with 20lbs of liverock, live aragonite sand and two ocellaris clowns. the tank and rock has been set up for three weeks and cycled well, I just added the fish three days ago. They are eating and seem to be doing well
> 
> here are my questions:
> 
> ...


I personally spoke to the Instant Ocean folks a couple years back with this question. They suggested that I not use the outdated salt, due to buffering additives having a life shelf.

Your goby question can not be answered yet. It depends entirely on what type of goby you are looking to buy. What are you interested in?


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I like the yellow watchman goby but I am still open to other options as well


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

i also like the diamond watchman, fire fish, a couple species of dotty back,


----------



## reggie (Oct 4, 2011)

If it was me I would not add any other fish as a 29 gal tank is about right for the fish you have. Lots of differing opinions on this but from all the research I have done and with my experience your where you need to be. 

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

futbalstud42 said:


> Well I like the yellow watchman goby but I am still open to other options as well





futbalstud42 said:


> i also like the diamond watchman, fire fish, a couple species of dotty back,


I believe you have plenty of room for more fish, provided you are careful with your selections. The Gobies you list here are good choice and will not conflict with the Clownfish. The Dottyback are an absolute no, as they will behave very aggressive in this small tank.

I would personally suggest that you wait 4 to 6 months before adding any sand sifting fish, to allow for ample time for the microfauna to develop into a thriving population. The fire fish would be good next selections, providing that you have a tight fitting cover.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

A YWG was the 4th fish I placed in my 65g - after a blue damsel and a pair of clowns.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> I believe you have plenty of room for more fish, provided you are careful with your selections. The Gobies you list here are good choice and will not conflict with the Clownfish. The Dottyback are an absolute no, as they will behave very aggressive in this small tank.
> 
> I would personally suggest that you wait 4 to 6 months before adding any sand sifting fish, to allow for ample time for the microfauna to develop into a thriving population. The fire fish would be good next selections, providing that you have a tight fitting cover.


+1 on everything.

YWG's need a cover as well... mine has been found INSIDE the overflow more than 10 times and has been spooked, if I wouldn't have had the grating cover he probably would have went hardwood-floor-surfing!


----------

